# Halloween Digital Art



## trgtdg (Oct 16, 2009)

I've been working on some backgrounds for Halloween desktop wallpaper, video backgrounds and the like. Does anyone else create digital artwork? I'd love to see people's work.


----------



## VJLoops.com (Sep 18, 2017)

Impressive, i do some video and motion graphics. Some CGI bats or fog particles would take that image to the next level


----------



## trgtdg (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks! I'd like to get into video but I'm not patient enough to wait for the renders. LOL


----------



## Brooklynhaunt (Feb 4, 2018)

This looks great! May I ask, what elements are a composit and what is photo manipulation (i.e. did take the photo and add atmosphere, or are these separate layers/assets?) just curious! Looks great!


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Brooklyn the post is nearly a year old so not likely to get a reply, but it is a cool pic.


----------



## Brooklynhaunt (Feb 4, 2018)

True! I wasn’t paying attention to the dates!


----------



## Brooklynhaunt (Feb 4, 2018)

Even though I know this is a year old. It did inspire me to try my first Halloween digital art. I definitely could have benefited from thinking more about composition, but I knew I wanted to get in all of the classic halloween icons. Can you find them all? I even put in an homage to Pumpkinrot for all of his years of inspiration and Trick R' Treat for keeping the true spirit going. Most of the images I downloaded from Pixabay, but many from a simple google image search. The rest was photoshop. This was a lot of fun to work on, and I hope we can keep this thread going!


----------

